

RailsBricks 2 released: create Rails 4 apps. Faster. - nicoschuele
http://www.railsbricks.net/news

======
MrBra
Happy to see this is speeding up fast and becoming more and more solid! Great
work!

~~~
nicoschuele
Thanks! I'm getting tons of feedback so it keeps me motivated :-)

~~~
MrBra
Yea so you'll be happy to know I just tried and created a sample rails 4.0.2
app on Windows 7 with RailsBricks and it all went perfectly smooth!

~~~
nicoschuele
Very good news! I can then say it has been tested on Win 7!

